
African Y Combinator "Clone": Appfrica - davidw
http://appfrica.net/blog/main
======
davidw
Actually, they say "loosely modeled after", but I'm not sure how to put that
in the title.

It actually looks pretty cool. One of the great things about the internet is
how fast good ideas can spread.

------
williamphipps
Given how much connectivity in Africa is likely to grow in the coming years,
this looks like a good thing for Africa based entrepreneurs.

